# Pokemon 151



## Coloursfall (Jun 30, 2008)

so, anybody else think these are completely badass? (site is Japanese, but pretty straightforward)

I hope they come out outside of Japan. :3 I want the Articuno one really bad~


----------



## Chimera (Jun 30, 2008)

Ooh, those are cool. o_o I want that Cubone one.


----------



## spaekle (Jun 30, 2008)

Woah, those _are_ badass! I like the Cubone and Drowzee Hypno? ones the best. 

They need to release more. :0


----------



## Elfin (Jun 30, 2008)

That Mewtwo one is pretty cool. The Hypno one is creepy.... and *awesome!*


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 30, 2008)

Hypno's FireRed Pokédex Entry said:
			
		

> It carries a pendulum-like device. There once was an incident in which it took away a child it hypnotized.


...yeah.

The other ones are totally awesome and I'd wear them. They need to do Arcanine next.


----------



## Minish (Jun 30, 2008)

Whoa Hypno's is cool. |D Sleeper, haha xD

AHH I just realised it would be awesome for pyjamas~


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 30, 2008)

I NEED THE CUBONE ONE! It wouldn't _fit_, but still... Also, I think they would be good for *pajamas*, too.


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow. I want one! *looks through em* I like the articuno one.


----------



## spaekle (Jun 30, 2008)

So, is the objective here to have a shirt for all 151 original Pokemon, or at least most of them? (That'd be a hell of a lot of shirts... maybe just certain ones?) Although they're expensive as hell, come in very small sizes, and apparently don't ship overseas, I'd still buy the hell out of a Vileplume or Victreebel shirt if they'd make one. I should look out for them when I go to Japan. :]


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 30, 2008)

"Pyjamas" is a perfectly legitimate spelling. Not one that I prefer, but it is.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jun 30, 2008)

I want the Mewtwo one and the Articuno. There all so cool...


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jun 30, 2008)

The Articuno one is pretty coo-*Pause* ...I will not make a horrible pun...it's pretty neat.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jun 30, 2008)

I like the Hypno one the best. :D


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 1, 2008)

I checked out the Cubone one. Does anyone here know what "KODOKU" is?

Anyway, my favorite is the Articuno one. ^^ You're right! They ARE great!


----------



## spaekle (Jul 1, 2008)

from http://linear.mv.com/cgi-bin/j-e/dict : 



> kodoku
> (adj-na,n) isolation; loneliness; solitude; (P)


I'd assumed it was something like that. :]


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 1, 2008)

That could have something to do with the Ghost Marowak.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 1, 2008)

No, Cubone is the "Lonely" Pokémon; its Japanese species name is "Kodoku Pokémon". It's just referencing the fact that it's a depressed loner.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 1, 2008)

Niiiiiiice...  

I love the Articuno one the best. The Cubone's cool, too. I would so buy them...


----------



## Kaito (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh god, I think I totally have to agree with everyone here and order the Cubone one. And the Mewtwo one. And screw it, I'll just order all of them. 

That is to say, if I had enough money. And if I _could_ D:


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Jul 2, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> No, Cubone is the "Lonely" Pokémon; its Japanese species name is "Kodoku Pokémon". It's just referencing the fact that it's a depressed loner.


It's the same with the others;

Hypno is the "Sleeper Pokèmon", etc.

Just in case anyone else didn't know...or just didn't bother to read Kratos' post.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

I like the Mewtwo one.


----------



## EmeraldLeafBlade (Jul 2, 2008)

The first thing that popped into my head was "Marketed to the 16 year olds who think the series sucked after Kanto and only like the original 151 Pokemon".

Would like a mature Dialga shirt here.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 2, 2008)

I would like a Sneasel shirt. PLEASE make Johto pokes after the first 151 ones. Johto needs more attention!


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 2, 2008)

Sleeper is Hypno's Japanese name, actually, but whatever.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 3, 2008)

If they did Charizard, then I'll love them forever. I wouldn't wear it around in public, cause you know....and besides that they are too small, but still.

edit: The actually have them in my size! I just didn't look at the sizes near the bottom.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 3, 2008)

Actually, I think these shirts are trendy-looking enough to be worn without much risk of getting "lol it's a pokefag" everywhere you go. Which is one of the cooler things about them. :] 

Although I already wear my Pokemon t-shirt in public, so I don't really care if I look like a nerd or not.


----------



## Deretto (Jul 4, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> I would like a Sneasel shirt. PLEASE make Johto pokes after the first 151 ones. Johto needs more attention!


The shirts are meant to target and older audience. Which is made obvious by the designs themselves and the reasoning behind the name of the lineup. Most older people who aren't active in the series only know of the first 151 pokemon. Although if they aren't paying attention to the series anymore it makes you wonder if they would care to buy any pokemon merchandise in general.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 4, 2008)

Well, I would wear those in public. Nobody is like "POKEYMAN IS TEH SUXXORZ" at my school or any place. Most people are just neutral to it.


----------



## Empoleon (Jul 6, 2008)

They definitely are bad ass. If they took them to the states... I think it would work, honestly, because everyone was a pokémon fan and liked it at one point, and it might some sort of retro-chic thing.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jul 8, 2008)

Where is Hypno taking those children? O_o


----------



## Tropiking (Jul 8, 2008)

I would buy the Cubone and the Articuno ones. I would wear them in public too. I mean you can hardly tell they're Pokemon. I doubt a non-Pokemon fan would realize that they were Pokemon. All of them except the Mewtwo one. Just because it says Mewtwo on the front.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 8, 2008)

ArtificialFlavour said:


> Where is Hypno taking those children? O_o


Well, at least a few Pokedex entries say that Hypno takes children away, IIRC...

Yes, it is creepy. o_O


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 10, 2008)

The Hypno one reminds me of the Pokedex where it said it took a child that it hypnotized away with it.


----------

